# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Đặt vé máy bay đi Nhật Bản

## hientm

Vé máy bay đi Nhật trực tuyến giá rẻ
Đặt mua *vé máy bay* đi Nhật Bản tại cheapair.com.vn và được đảm bảo giá luôn luôn cạnh tranh nhất, Các hãng hàng không bán vé máy bay đi Nhật Bản với đường bay trực tiếp từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và Hà Nội là Vietnam Airlines, Japan Airlines, All Nippon Airways. Ngoài ra còn có các hãng Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Cebu Pacific, Singapore Airlines, Eva Airways, Air China, China Airlines và Thai Airways.*Giới thiệu khái quát về Nhật Bản*Nhật Bản thường được biết đến với cái tên: Xứ sở mặt trời mọc hay Xứ sở Hoa anh đào. Nhật Bản là một quần đảo hình cánh cung nằm ở sườn đông của đại lục Châu Âu và Châu Á phía Tây Bắc Thái Bình Dương, bao gồm bốn hòn đảo chính: Hokkaido, Honshu, Shikoku và Kyushu, cùng với nhóm đảo Ryukyu (Okinawa) và nhiều hòn đảo nhỏ khác. Với nền văn hóa đa màu sắc, nét truyền thống đan xen hiện đại, Nhật Bản luôn có những lễ hội diễn ra xuyên suốt trong năm. Không có nhiều kỳ quan bằng đất nước Trung Hoa nhưng Nhật Bản có rất nhiều điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, trải dài từ Bắc đến Nam.


_Núi Phú Sĩ - Danh thắng nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản__Thời điểm tốt nhất đi du lịch Nhật Bản_Nhật Bản có 4 mùa: xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Tuy nhiên do địa hình đa số là đồi núi nên khí hậu ở Nhật Bản có sự khác biệt giữa các vùng. Mùa xuân (vào khoảng tháng 3 đến tháng 5) thời tiết thường dễ chịu, hoa anh đào nở khắp nơi và cũng là thời điểm nhiều lễ hội được diễn ra.Mùa hè từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8 là thời điểm mà các khu du lịch vắng nhất so với các thời điểm khác trong năm. Tuy nhiên tháng 6 lại là thời điểm mưa nhiều nhất, ngọai trừ Hokkaido ra. Vì vậy bạn không nên đi vào thời điểm này nếu không muốn mình bị mắc những mưa cơn tầm tã. Thay vào đó, bạn có thể đến đây vào dịp cuối tháng 7Thời điểm tuyệt nhất để du lịch sang Nhật là giai đoạn xuân hè (từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5), giai đoạn này du khách ghé thăm Nhật Bản có thể ngắm hoa anh đào ở khắp nơi và đây cũng là mùa lễ hội của Nhật Bản. Giai đoạn này vào kỳ nghỉ của người Nhật (29/4 – 7/5) nên phố xá đông vui, nhộn nhịp. Tuần cuối cùng của tháng 03 đến tuần thứ hai của tháng 04 là lễ hội Hoa Anh Đào và tết Dương lịch ở Tokyo lại trùng với lễ hội Omisoka. Lễ hội này rất giống với tết âm lịch của người Việt Nam._Xem – Ăn – Chơi_Nhật Bản có khá nhiều địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng. Nổi tiếng Nhất có thể kể đến ngọn núi lửa Phú Sĩ cao 3776m. Ngoài ra Nhật Bản còn có những công viên giải trí nổi tiếng thế giới: Công viên giải trí Disneyland, Ueno, công viên Phú Sĩ, chùa Sensoji và tháp Tokyo. Ngoài ra còn có các công trình lịch sử chùa chiền và các kiến trúc lịch sử đã được liệt vào Di sản quốc gia._Mua sắm ở Nhật Bản_Nhật Bản là là một trong những thành phố đắt đỏ nhất thế giới nhưng đồng thời cũng là một trong những thành phố mạnh về thời trang. Du khách mua sắm ở Nhật không thể bỏ qua hai địa điểm thành phố nổi tiếng là Ginza và Shibuya. Ngoài ra, những mặt hàng điện tử cũ và mới cũng có thể tìm thấy ở khu Akihabara, kẹo ngọt Nhật Bản, kimono, du khách muốn chọn mua những món quà lưu niệm cho người thân có thể tìm thấy ở khu Asakusa hay chợ trời Ameyoko.Tại sao nên chọn mua vé máy bay giá rẻ của cheapair.com.vn*cheapair.com.vn* là hệ thống kết nối của hơn 300 hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế. Hệ thống là giải pháp giúp cho cho khách hàng đặt vé tự động và so sánh giá của hơn 300 hãng hàng không quốc tế và 3 hãng hàng không nội địa. Bạn sẽ tìm được tất cả các loại vé từ *siêu tiết kiệm* đến hạng thương gia của các hãng, giá chính xác tại thời điểm bạn đặt. cheapair.com.vn đảm bảo giá của bạn là giá tốt nhất rẻ nhất mà tất cả các đại lý khác(kể cả các website tìm vé trực tuyến) cũng không có được.

----------

